# Gun Vault



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Couldn't find an area to ask something like this. So I'm gonna put it here. 

I am thinking of getting a GUNVAULT storage unit for my handguns. So far all I have is my SRH .44mag 7.5" and I plan to get an XD9 service model and more than likely either an M&P compact or fullsize(not sure yet). I plan on putting a light/lazer on one of the autos. So basically there will only be three guns in there some magazines and possibly a few odds and ends. 

What do you guys think of the gunvault products?


----------

